# Trifexis



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone else use this product? My girls both have been been using it since they weighed enough to do so, Juicy recently weighed over 10lb and they switched her to a larger dose. They had both been fine on it and did not even get nauseous after taking it, but this time Juicy got very tired and was not at all herself, she did not have much of an appetite either, she just wanted to rest. We took her back to the vet the 2nd day after the dose and the vet said she was fine and it was likely a coincidence that she was acting "off" right after the medication. My question is, if you use Trifexis, do your dogs act "off" after being given their dose? What are some alternatives to this particular medication? Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like your dog is showing sign of reaction to the drug in the all in one Trifexis. In 2011 many posts around the web on many forums about adverse effects of Trifexis. The mfg also makes Comfortis , many web sites were forced to remove information about product problems b/c they could not prove it was the trifexis causing the issues with pets.

Do a search on: Trifexis side effects...............and.............Trifexis adverse reactions........

Sample: http://www.toypoodlerescue.net/inde...:trifexis-side-effects&catid=3:blog&Itemid=14


What I would do: Stop using Trifexis right now..........


Best , oldhounddog


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

oldhounddog said:


> Sounds like your dog is showing sign of reaction to the drug in the all in one Trifexis. In 2011 many posts around the web on many forums about adverse effects of Trifexis. The mfg also makes Comfortis , many web sites were forced to remove information about product problems b/c they could not prove it was the trifexis causing the issues with pets.
> 
> Do a search on: Trifexis side effects...............and.............Trifexis adverse reactions........
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am very worried and I told my husband we will need to find an alternative. Is there another (safer) product that we could use that will protect from fleas and heart worms? The girls never really go anywhere to get ticks and I can de-worm the separately if needed. Do you think Revolution would be a better alternative?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

You have small dogs and need to be cautious especially with all in one products. Some all in one products do not protect against ticks.

Novartis the mfg of Interceptor and Sentinel has had production problems and product in short supply.

Many folks on this forum like Advantage Multi and Revolution with good results. Do a search of heartworm prevention products or better yet start a new thread and ask for opinions on these meds.

What I use: HeartGuard Plus generic and Frontline Plus and it works for me:

What I would do: Ask questions and be informed....Proceed with caution while maintaining Heartworm Prevention protection.....

Product compare chart:http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=580


Best , oldhounddog


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

How much over 10lbs was she? Depending on how much she was over 10lbs, (like if she was 10.2) I would personally re-weigh her again to make sure she really is taking the right dose. My other question, did you give it with a full meal? Usually when clients tell me their dogs had a reaction after taking Trifexis, that's the reason.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I use Trifexis now, and I've used Comfortis & Interceptor (Trifexis's combo) in the past.

The only side effect I've come across using Comfortis is vomiting afterwards; however, to be fair, I did NOT give the pill (Comfortis) with a meal. I wasn't thinking and just tossed it to the dog.

I have not had any adverse reactions with Trifexis so far.


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

She is just over 11 pounds and she had a full stomach when I gave it to her. Both she and Sassy have been taking it for several months now, but I am scared to give it to them now because of the way it affected her


----------



## bonnie bear (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been giving Triflexis to my dog since she was 5 months old. Never had any problem of acting 'off'.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

We've been giving our Chi mix (8.5 lbs) Trifexis for the past 3 months with no problems. She does have slightly loose stools for a day or two after taking it but nothing else.


----------



## Precious Puppy (Jun 20, 2012)

My vet opthamologist said she would not give this medication to any dog because they continue to see cases of blindness in dogs who take this medication but have no other obvious reasons for the blindness. Her word if good enough for me, I'll never use it.


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess the reaction a dog has to the Trifexis must depend on the dog, I for one am too scared to use it again, because I don't want to take the chance that she did in fact have an adverse reaction and this time it could be worse  My vet offered to monitor her for 24hrs after giving the meds to her, but I am still scared to use it.

I am leaning towards Advantage multi....Does anyone use this?


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

What about natural flea and heartworm prevention? All of the topical flea preventatives are made of chemicals. The labels say to wash thoroughly if in contact with human skin, so it scares me to think somehow it is 100% safe on a dog or cat that is much smaller in size. If it isn't safe to leave on my skin, no way am I putting it on my pets skin.

I use an herbal flea spray with rosemary and eucalyptus, Apple Cider Vinegar as a supplement, food grade diatomacious earth, and vacuum frequently. I live in Central Texas so I am still giving heartworm medicine, but it isn't necessary to give every 30 days. I give it to them around every 45-50 days. Once I figure out a safe, natural heartworm preventative that I am confident with, I will probably discontinue the interceptor.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

I do not use topicals. period. We use Lavender Oil and Rose Geranium. The Lavender works for Fleas and mosquitoes, the Rose Geranium works for ticks. We give heartgard every 45ish days and the dogs seem to be doing quite well. 

I have a serious aversion to topicals after seeing what they can do to skin. With the essential oils, if you are interested, all you need is to make sure they are 100% therapeutic grade and put a drop of each on the color 1 - 2x a week


----------



## dlmurphy11 (Mar 29, 2013)

Precious Puppy said:


> My vet opthamologist said she would not give this medication to any dog because they continue to see cases of blindness in dogs who take this medication but have no other obvious reasons for the blindness. Her word if good enough for me, I'll never use it.


My dog actually went blind from use of Trifexis DO NOT USE IT!


----------



## dlmurphy11 (Mar 29, 2013)

My dog went blind from Trifexis...DO NOT USE!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

dlmurphy11,
Sorry to hear this. I share your feeling about Trifexis. 

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Our pup had a reaction to one of the meds (I think it was another one, not trifexis) which reminded me of the ones your dog is showing. We now him on Revolution, which is the flea/tick/heartworm preventative. He was a bit lethargic the first night, but didn't show any other negative symptoms. We've used it a few months now and he reacts to this one much more positive.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Kobismom said:


> Our pup had a reaction to one of the meds (I think it was another one, not trifexis) which reminded me of the ones your dog is showing. We now him on Revolution, which is the flea/tick/heartworm preventative. He was a bit lethargic the first night, but didn't show any other negative symptoms. We've used it a few months now and he reacts to this one much more positive.


If ticks arent an issue, I would second the Revolution-- we had all our dogs on it for a couple of months, no adverse reactions (one dog is a very frail almost 14 year old dog), but ticks were the deciding factor for us so we use oral heartgarrd and topical Frontline the months that there is no snow...

(D/t to having a kid, chickens, and cats, we really wanted to tape-worm proof- fleas= tapeworms- our pets, so holistic wasnt going to work for us)....


----------



## SamC130 (Mar 20, 2013)

The main side effect of Trifexis is possible vomiting, particularly if it isn't given on a full stomach. Our dogs are usually zonked for a few hours but other than that, we've seen no side effects from it.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

We use revolution with little/no side effects. I say little/no because Manna got slightly soft stools after 2 of the doses and we can't quite say for sure if she just got too many treats that day or if it was the revolution. 
Not diarrhea, just annoying to pick up at the dog park soft.


----------



## SamC130 (Mar 20, 2013)

pekelover said:


> Does anyone else use this product? My girls both have been been using it since they weighed enough to do so, Juicy recently weighed over 10lb and they switched her to a larger dose. They had both been fine on it and did not even get nauseous after taking it, but this time Juicy got very tired and was not at all herself, she did not have much of an appetite either, she just wanted to rest. We took her back to the vet the 2nd day after the dose and the vet said she was fine and it was likely a coincidence that she was acting "off" right after the medication. My question is, if you use Trifexis, do your dogs act "off" after being given their dose? What are some alternatives to this particular medication? Thanks in advance for your answers


 The answer is Yes. They are usually somewhat lethargic for awhile after taking it.


----------



## lyssa (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi there, my pug just went blind from Trifexis. It's been a week. Did your dog's vision come back?
I appreciate your reply. Lyssa


----------

